# 1980's BMW diesel spotted



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw something similar to this on the freeway this morning:










As you can see from the photo the model is sort of hard to read, so I'm not really sure which model I saw. It had a single prominent tailpipe in the middle of the rear bumper, which produced an eye-catching black cloud.  It was fascinating to see such a rare ancestor to the 335d.

It was also reassuring to see such an old BMW diesel still being driven. I wonder what sort of maintenance bills the owner has... or doesn't have.

Another flashback happened just a few days ago, when I saw a rare 1980's Peugeot 504. The 504 was my first diesel car so I was happy to see one again - it was even the same color as mine.

I'm happy there are so many unusual cars on the road here; it can make an ordinary commute really interesting.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

524td


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are two another BMW diesels sold in the US. Very Rare;

Lincoln MKVII









1984 Lincoln Continental


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

This was also BMW diesel powered: http://www.sustainablescoop.com/2006/09/11/always-a-vixen-at-heart/










And the owner of the e28 524td likely has relatively low running costs....aside from those little things that usually accompany a 20+ yr old vehicle. The 'td' was only available in the US with an automatic, which is one of the few weak points on the e28 in general...the other being the front suspension bushings. But besides that they are nearly bullet-proof. However there are some gray market import (Euro spec) 5-sp 524td's that come up for sale now and then. The e28 was one of the best BMW's IMHO, and although I've never owned the 'td' diesel model, I've had several of the M30 (gas) models. The most recent one was this '86 M535i http://sites.google.com/site/86m535i . 
http://picasaweb.google.com/gbouton/M535i#

For more then you'd ever want to know about the e28's check out http://mye28.com . It's a great site and in my opinion every BMW enthusiast should try and own a e28 at some point if possible!

-Graham


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Here are two another BMW diesels sold in the US. Very Rare;
> 
> Lincoln MKVII
> 
> 1984 Lincoln Continental


I believe these had the same engine as the 524td.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

d geek said:


> I believe these had the same engine as the 524td.


I think the same AT as well.:dunno:


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

d geek said:


> I believe these had the same engine as the 524td.


Yes, they did. As did the Vixen RV pictured above. There were also some marine applications of that motor.

Graham


----------

